# Flip Video



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am curious if anyone has one of these and what their thoughts are. My middle son (24 y/o) has requested an inexpensive camcorder and I think this might fit what he is looking for. He hopes to video surfers and vacations and parties. When I showed my hubby, he said it looks like something I would like to video the furbabies. Is he correct?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I have been thinking the same thing. Parents at my school swear by them!!! I was talking to them today about that very topic. They told me to get one ASAP!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have one and I love it! It is so easy to use. I use it for all my Brady and Dugan videos. It is perfect for the simple things I want to use it for. I think your son and you would love it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Michelle (Kodi and Shelby's mom) has one and she loves it. I'm thinking about getting one eventually... I've heard nothing but good things about Flip Videos.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"I LOVE IT" 
Small and so simple to use. Stays in my pocketbook. My 8 yr old grandson loves to use it. Best part...it just plugs into your computer and downloads the movies. Great for short video...to save those memories!! 

Everyone loves to grab it and make a movie...so keep your hair fixed. ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

very easy to use! but, definitly just "web quality". inside stuff of the dogs come out ok, but anything that's of any distance at all is super blurry when uploaded to share.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i think they are the equivalent of a point and shoot camera.
they make low resolution videos.
i have been reading up on them, there are 3 versions and i think the most expensive one is the one to get, about $180, iirc.

i hope to pick one up soon.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love it. Use it all the time for the dogs and my grandchildren. The latest version is HD and it's so easy to use. I found my videos shared using this came out much better than the ones done with my camera. Another vote in favor of it.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

We got my son, who was 9, one for Christmas last year... it was, by far, the best gift he got! Ours is actually the SmallWonder camera by RCA but it is the same thing. He and his friends use it all the time to make little movies, film themselves skateboarding, etc. I also use it quite a bit. It is just so much easier than our regular digital video camera. Joe is right about the quality.... but the ease of use and uploading is what makes it so nice.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

It sounds like great quality if it can hold up to a nine year olds skate boarding etc. I hear it won't work with Macs?????? 
Anyone have a MAC and the camera?


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

works with a mac

http://www.theflip.com/


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I bought my Flip Video because I didn't want to lug my camcorder to Cape Cod and the beach to video the dogs. I got one of the first models, but I love it. Fits in your pocket, super easy to use. I love that it just plugs into my computer and it is very easy to upload videos. 

Indoor quality isn't the best, but for what I use it for, I am very satisfied.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I bought 4 of these for Christmas gifts: oldest son who lives in NYC, middle son who lives in San Diego, brother in MI, and my boss who just became a new Grandma (7 other people went in on this gift.) I think it is an opportunity to get video from my kids in other parts of the country. I really think everyone will enjoy it. I love giving "toys" for Christmas. :biggrin1:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm tempted, they are on sale this weekend at a local shop.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I bought 4 of these for Christmas gifts: oldest son who lives in NYC, middle son who lives in San Diego, brother in MI, and my boss who just became a new Grandma (7 other people went in on this gift.) I think it is an opportunity to get video from my kids in other parts of the country. I really think everyone will enjoy it. I love giving "toys" for Christmas. :biggrin1:


I love giving toys "that never stops giving" to othersound: Got one for each of my sisters
Thanks Cheryl


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mugsy said:


> i'm tempted, they are on sale this weekend at a local shop.


Go for it!!!!


----------

